

Ask HN: Best data-store service with a JSONP/CORS REST API? - some1else

I've got a few client-side apps in JavaScript and I'm looking for a place to store the data. I don't want to run my own persistence API for every one of these little experiments, but I need to have access to the records they create, so I can't use localStorage.<p>I'm aware of Amazon S3[1] and I'm also looking at MongoHQ[2]. They both have a REST API, but I'm not sure they support JSONP or Cross Origin Resource Sharing. Do you know of any data-store service with an API like that?<p>Thanks
======
skram
So you're going to INSERT directly from Javascript? Seems like potential
security issues but back on point..

Check out dropbox.js blogpost: <https://tech.dropbox.com/?p=345> Even better
seems to be Firebase which touts itself as "Dropbox for your app's data":
<http://www.firebase.com/how-it-works.html>

------
some1else
[1]
[http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonS3/latest/API/APIRes...](http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonS3/latest/API/APIRest.html)

[2] <http://support.mongohq.com/api>

------
oayandosu
Check out <http://deployd.com/> It's very well done.

